# Anyone with experience with deltec 2061 or nyos 220 skimmers? Need new skimmer...



## Ced (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello Fellow Reefers,
My SWC 230 skimmer pump died. I've replaced it once already and this skimmer has been giving me issues for 7 years... it's time for a change. Im looking for a new skimmer. I have a 180 gal sps tank with 40 gallons of sump water. My current skimmer is base footprint is 10.5 by 13". It just slips into the sump (clearance between top of sump and display is 10 and 5/8 inches. I'm looking into replacements like nyos quantum 220 or deltec scc 2061 with dc pump. I am would love to hear experience with the deltec 2061, I've seen info on the 2060 but nothing on the dc version online. I've also looked into the vertex alpha 200, but am hesitant with going with it since it has the same pump as my swc which I've had to replace twice in 7 years.

Thank you ahead of time for reading and giving me you honest experience 

I'm open to other suggestions. I also considered the octopus line if dc skimmers, but they all need 11" of space to get into the sump, at least the ones for my situation. Especially since I'm considering upgrading tank sizes one day. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah...the pump is a PITA but not all is lost. IIRC, the motor block is based on the Askoll 1500 (?) motorblock.

The 1500 motorblock has been replaced with the 1350 motorblock. Cannibalizing the Laguna Max-Flo 1350 Waterfall & Filter Pump will work...if the SWC 230 pump is based on the same motor block.

I've done the same replacement with many BK MINI200 NW pumps.

HTH


----------



## Ced (Sep 2, 2013)

wtac said:


> Yeah...the pump is a PITA but not all is lost. IIRC, the motor block is based on the Askoll 1500 (?) motorblock.
> 
> The 1500 motorblock has been replaced with the 1350 motorblock. Cannibalizing the Laguna Max-Flo 1350 Waterfall & Filter Pump will work...if the SWC 230 pump is based on the same motor block.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

